# Out of dog shampoo....



## Abi's mom (Aug 10, 2010)

Abi needs a bath! She got dirty from our camping trip and is stinky! We are a long way from a store and I'm out of dog shampoo. Can I use baby shampoo this 1 time?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

She should be fine with that as long as she has no previous skin conditions that may be aggravatged by a change in shampoo.

I try to keep 3-4 kinds of shampoo around the house, but a few times I have run out as well and I went ahead and used my sons shampoo with no ill effects.

Just keep an eye for any possible reaction (allergy wise), scratching, and possibly dandruff. As with any other dog shampoo, make sure to rinse REALLY well. If she is super stinky and the baby shampoo isn't cutting it, you can mix baking soda and water, work it into her coat and let it sit for 10 minutes. Then rinse out well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not a groomer...but think it would be fine to use the baby shampoo until you can buy your regular dog shampoo...I would use it if I was in a bind


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Any shampoo will be fine to use, you can even use dish soap in a pinch. I personally wouldn't make a habit of it only because I prefer natural shampoos with the amount I bathe my dogs but here and there won't hurt them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use cheap human shampoo on my dogs, it won't kill them lol


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I would use it just this once but remember the pH values of our skin and our dogs are different and products like shampoos made for dogs are specific for their pH.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use an Emu Oil shampoo I get from my local groomer. It's fantastic and doesnt' dry out her skin.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use horse shampoo on my dogs and never had a problem. I think the thing to remember is the rinseability (if there is such a word). I think most animal shampoos are easier to rinse out then some human (or dish) soaps.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I used baby shampoo on one of my dogs all the time and she was fine. Make sure you rinse well.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always used regular human shampoo without any issues...only time I use dog shampoo is a flea and tick or medicated one after some messy hikes to help with any hitch hikers on the dogs from hikes.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I use Dawn sometimes,it also helps with fleas


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you don't have dog shampoo, the next best thing is actually dishsoap. Human shampoo (including baby shampoo) has a different pH than dog shampoo, but it certainly won't kill your dog if it's all you have. 

To bring it closer to canine pH, dissolve about 1/3 cup of baking soda in some warm water, then pour this solution into an empty bottle. Fill the bottle almost full, add few squirts of human shampoo, and shake well to mix (be sure the cap is closed tight). Use this dilute solution as your dog shampoo.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you can't find shampoo give her a bath usuing warm water. i can
understand needing a bath for dirt but what did she do to become smelly?



Abi's mom said:


> Abi needs a bath! She got dirty from our camping trip and is stinky! We are a long way from a store and I'm out of dog shampoo. Can I use baby shampoo this 1 time?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> If you don't have dog shampoo, the next best thing is actually dishsoap. Human shampoo (including baby shampoo) has a different pH than dog shampoo, but it certainly won't kill your dog if it's all you have.
> 
> To bring it closer to canine pH, dissolve about 1/3 cup of baking soda in some warm water, then pour this solution into an empty bottle. Fill the bottle almost full, add few squirts of human shampoo, and shake well to mix (be sure the cap is closed tight). Use this dilute solution as your dog shampoo.


Is human conditioner ok to use on dogs? Or is that a big NO NO?


----------

